# Ck22



## Nubeginnings

Good morning America,
I would appreciate some advice as I am a tractor virgin ! I am thinking about buying a Kioti CK22 this is the spec for the tractor. I have a few questions.

Absolutely as new 55 hours usage, factory fitted quick release front loader.As new turf tyres fitted.Brand new unused set of agri. wheels and tyres.Sitrex 5ft. finishing mower, and "A" hitch and 18 months manufacturers warranty.
The asking price is 16,435USD at todays rate is this a fair price ? 

I will out line the tractors duties, cut about 15 acres of grass, split lots of logs I have found a separate attachment for that (13 ton splitter) Will use the loader to move small logs around. The tractor will not be used commercially. I am based in sunny France and I believe parts and servicing are not an issue in my area.
I understand from reading various threads that their have been issues in the past, with the loader arms cracking ? Does any one know if this problem has been addressed ?


----------



## Larry in OK

Kioti doesn't show a CK22 on the US website, CK20 and CK27 and up.
If it is essentially the CK20 I'm thinking you might be a little undergunned for what you want to do.
DOn't get me wrong I have a CK20 and love it but I'm not mowing 15 acres.
As to the loader arms issue it is my understanding that it was cleared up several years ago.


----------



## Nubeginnings

I think the CK22 and CK20 are more or less the same, thank for the clarification regarding the loader arms. I have used a friends Kubota before which was a couple of HP more managed the job. So I am hoping the Kioti will be ok as the price is reasonable.


----------

